# Two Arab movies



## GAP (14 Jun 2006)

*Two Arab movies push the bounds of cultural candor*



> The teenage girl in a tank top and tiny shorts stands over her brother while he prays. "Are you sick?" she asks. "Did you fall on your head? You've become a [fundamentalist] now?" ...............



http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/0614/p01s04-wome.html

It looks like the "West" are not the only ones telling the muslim world to "Get a Grip" !!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jul 2006)

Judging by the picture an indepth interview with the female stars is in order.  8)


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 Jul 2006)

The preceding film is rated 'PG13F' (no one under 13, or any fundamentalists, without parental guidance)   ;D


----------

